# A little togetherness



## wingnut (Jan 1, 2010)

We have a 12x12 run-in shed that is our "barn". We divided the space into two stalls and added dutch doors. Generally, the doors are left open and they come in and out as they please, depending on the weather.

We very frequently find the 3 younger girls all together in one stall. I finally got a picture of them doing it.


----------



## frosthillfarm (Jan 1, 2010)

[SIZE=10pt]That is SO adorable! And you have BEAUTIFUL little girls! [/SIZE]


----------



## wingnut (Jan 1, 2010)

frosthillfarm said:


> [SIZE=10pt]That is SO adorable! And you have BEAUTIFUL little girls! [/SIZE]


Thanks Karen. These three are really special to us. I still can't believe we have them.

The dark one in the back is Izzy...she's our almost 2 yr old and our first mini (April of 2009).

The pinto in the middle is Baby, who is the most laid back thing you can imagine...she's 8 months old.

And in the front is our silver bay, Missy who is 7 months old today. She's the one we almost lost two weeks ago because of colic. She's only been here just shy of three months but she has become "the favorite" around here. I cannot wait to see what she'll look like under all that fuzzy stuff.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 1, 2010)

Love the picture!!


----------



## Rebecca (Jan 1, 2010)

So cute! They look like they're good buddies.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 1, 2010)

That is so cute!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Jan 1, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]That is so adorable!!!! Couldn't have gotten a better picture. Just love



all three of them!![/SIZE]


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 1, 2010)

Great Picture!!


----------



## barnbum (Jan 1, 2010)

Great shot!


----------



## Loess Hills (Jan 1, 2010)

[SIZE=10pt]They certainly look warm and cozy..............soft hay and fuzzy winter coats.[/SIZE]

Wonderful picture, you caught a unique moment!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Great picture!! Snug as 3 bugs in a rug.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 1, 2010)

Very cute! They look very content.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 2, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]How sweet....[/SIZE]_


----------



## Zipper (Jan 2, 2010)

They do look nice and cosy. They are all cute.


----------



## Indy's mom (Jan 2, 2010)

OMG that is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!! LOVE them!!!!!!!!











Tammy


----------



## Connie P (Jan 3, 2010)

That is a totally adorable photo!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 3, 2010)

How adorable! First thing I thought of was an Easter basket!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 3, 2010)

Way cute! Just wanna go in there and curl up with them


----------



## maplegum (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL. That is a beautiful photo!


----------



## Ghosted (Jan 7, 2010)

Reijel's Mom said:


> Way cute! Just wanna go in there and curl up with them


 Funny you mention that. When I first saw the thread that is what I thought it would have been. Someone cuddled up with a cute little mini in the barn. Great picture indeed.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 8, 2010)

adorable little girls - they sure look spoiled.

Do you bed with hay or have they just spread it around? LOL

Quite adorable little gals - great picture!


----------



## wingnut (Jan 8, 2010)

We switched to bedding with straw when it got cold. We don't have have racks to put the hay in, so they pick through it and leave the chaff behind and it's building up quite the bed. We're probably wasting a good bit of hay right now but it's been so cold, we're feeding them as much hay as they'll eat. Tomorrow we're going to a new store we found 90 minutes from us to see about picking up some hay racks to hang.


----------

